# Hy husband falls asleep during sex



## 40sumthin (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a problem with my husband falling asleep in the middle of sex. We have been married 13 years and he is 10 years older than me. 40 vs 50. He is always telling me how sexy i am. He initiates sex, showers together etc. But he falls asleep in the middle of sex about half the time. Sometimes he wakes up again as if he never fell asleep...but by that time i'm just disgusted and frustrated. I've been putting up with this for about a year. And i really can't take it anymore. Im starting to lose my desire. Would you want to have sex if you had a 50/50 chance of satisfaction. I'd rather just go to sleep at this point. Please men out there help me out. What's going on???


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, I've never heard anyone falling asleep during sex before. Is he overworked and stressed? If not, perhaps exercise would help him. Exersice helps give you loads of energy! Is there something medically wrong with him? This does not sound normal.

Good luck! Hopefully someone who has experienced this can help you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedinpei (Jan 15, 2012)

Maybe there are some tiredness issues going on - what time of day or night are you 'doing it'? I wonder about medical too. Also, what position are you using. Far easier for a man to fall asleep with woman on top than man on top.

Everything leading up to him falling asleep part way through lovemaking suggests you have a good man with good intentions. 

Have you tried setting the alarm and having morning sex? Or, if you can fit it in on the weekend, afternoon delight ...


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

i've fell asleep during sex before,but only during times where work was excessively busy. only has happened a couple times though.if your husbands falling asleep about half the time, a drs. eval might be a good idea.


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

I recommend "5-hour Energy."


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

He has been doing this for a year, and has he been to the doctor during that time?

He needs to be checked out and make sure nothing medical is going on. Sleep Apnea comes to mind as well, as Narcolepsy. Is he on any meds? Also, does he only fall asleep during sex or are there any other times? Watching tv for example.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Is he on top, or on the bottom? And +1 on the seeing a doctor.

C


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

I remember in my early 20s (very high sex drive), I used to work night shifts and my wife (GF back then) would be so pissed off when I fell asleep while she was trying to get me going.

I also remember really falling asleep while *being on top* and humping her! It was really funny to me, but not to her!

I was just tired. My body simply wouldn't allow me to extract any more energy from it.

Get your husband to a doctor and have sex when he's at his day prime.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

doctor

could be some big problems there including narcolepsy


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Have him do a sleep study at a hospital or a sleep clinic. Maybe he has sleep apnea. I had a colleague who had sleep apnea. He would fall asleep several times a day while at work until he got treatment.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Is he a narcoleptic? I agree with the sleep study idea. 

I would be pissed if my partner fell asleep everytime during sex.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

CallaLily said:


> He has been doing this for a year, and has he been to the doctor during that time?
> 
> He needs to be checked out and make sure nothing medical is going on. Sleep Apnea comes to mind as well, as Narcolepsy. Is he on any meds? Also, does he only fall asleep during sex or are there any other times? Watching tv for example.


:iagree: I'm surprised this has gone on for a year and not been looked into yet.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes definitely needs looking at...does he doze off at other times such watching telly or DRIVING??

Also does he drink alcohol in the evenings ...even a couple of glasses?

In our house H wakes up at 'sparrows fart'...beating his chest so we mostly have sex in the mornings when he's not so sleepy...and of course he has that increase in testestrone (sp?)in the AM too. 

But I would get him checked out...for peace of mind.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

It's been mentioned. Sounds like undiagnosed sleep apnea.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Sleep apnea should never be treated lightly- you can die from it

NFL great Reggie White died at an early age because of it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> Sleep apnea should never be treated lightly- you can die from it
> 
> NFL great Reggie White died at an early age because of it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Truth.

Long live Reggie.

Long live the Eagles.


----------

